# Help me find the perfect baby



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok so this is going to be the official thread where I will post pics of my puppy prospects along w/info and you give feedback.
Here are my requirements:
1. light colored..white or cream, with or without spots
2. male, pretty deadset on this but...if a awesome female comes along i'd prob. consider it.
3. LC
4. Apple head, short muzzle, prefer an adult size in 4lb range no larger, but 5 lb would maybe be ok, i really want one smaller than leila though.

I'm awaiting some litters to be born and will post info on those when they come.
Here is a few i've kind of been watching.
This guy was born 2/14 it's looking to me like he is going to be a SC !?  He's pretty cute but not breathtaking or anything.lol









This guy the breeder hasn't decided for sure if he's going to be available yet. I like his colors though.








I like this lc male but he isn't light colored. I like the red but i feel it will fade alot.








This one is a girl  I just had to post cuz i think she's sooo cute and fluffy.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi lookiee look ill take them all so cute


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol, i'll take them all too  The first lil boy was a cutie and look's like what you are after apart from coat length


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The first one is suuuuper cute! Out of those pics, I like that one.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the second and third one


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the first one the most but I'd seriously just take them all if I were you!  lol


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i love the first one but for you prob not just because it is a short coat , he is breath taking to me lol


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd go for the third. But I just love that face. All are super cute.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the 1st one, looks beautifull,


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

FWIW the first little boy looks like he will have the little no-neck syndrome you don't like  His neck looks super short and thus will be thick etc. but omg is he ever adorable!

I LOVE the second one!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> FWIW the first little boy looks like he will have the little no-neck syndrome you don't like  His neck looks super short and thus will be thick etc. but omg is he ever adorable!
> 
> I LOVE the second one!


LOL :laughing8: You may be right haha. Good lookin' out Kristi.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well i emailed the breeder about puppy #2 which is my fave out of these. And she said he is already promised to someone. flkjdkajajdjfdka!!!!!! :evil:
I don't think it's meant for me to have another chi!!!!! 
I am really really REALLY frustrated!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I love the 1st one, but I like a short coat.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> Well i emailed the breeder about puppy #2 which is my fave out of these. And she said he is already promised to someone. flkjdkajajdjfdka!!!!!! :evil:
> I don't think it's meant for me to have another chi!!!!!
> I am really really REALLY frustrated!


:foxes15: Darn it!! I know that must be blah hearing that your fave is already promised to somebody else! I went through a couple Chis until I found Shayley. Which I'm thankful for because Shayley and I were meant to be! You'll find your little boy and the perfect one at that soon hon!!! I can't wait to see him! He'll be one lucky little pup too! You're such a great mama!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

cherper said:


> Well i emailed the breeder about puppy #2 which is my fave out of these. And she said he is already promised to someone. flkjdkajajdjfdka!!!!!! :evil:
> I don't think it's meant for me to have another chi!!!!!
> I am really really REALLY frustrated!


Usually when that happens it means youll find an even cuter pup soon that you wont have to hesitate over, youll see him and know! When are the pups from Leilas breeder due?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Usually when that happens it means youll find an even cuter pup soon that you wont have to hesitate over, youll see him and know! When are the pups from Leilas breeder due?


end of month.  I keep checking and checking..*sigh*


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know some have already been born Cheryl!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Usually when that happens it means youll find an even cuter pup soon that you wont have to hesitate over, youll see him and know!


This is true! I had several slip through or breeders did not want to sell them because I do not breed or show. Just as I was getting frustrated, our little Ruby showed up and we just love her to bits!
I am grateful now for those we did not get (for a variety of reasons) even though I was super disappointed at the time.
Cannot wait to hear the rest of your story and see who you do get!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I know some have already been born Cheryl!


aaahhhhh!!! They are my last hope!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

what areas are you looking in? travel wise


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

cherper said:


> aaahhhhh!!! They are my last hope!


Doesn't Mr. Mobie still need a good home?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking for something close. 2 hrs or less  
Leila's breeder has new puppies and plenty of little boys (5 total). There is one that is fitting the description of what i want. A cream LC.
They haven't gotten pics yet though. I'm so excited


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here are some new ones of the white boy
























He is 16.5 oz and 5 weeks old. i think he's cute but he's not a lc. Kristi what do you think of his neck?  lol I told her to send me a profile shot. haha


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

oh i love him, surely the neck developes along with everything else, he`s beautifull, x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheryl, Thought you might be able to guess-timate the white pup by seeing these pics of Snow as a baby, then later.. She has almost no neck as a fatty baby girl..lol But she grew one .


























With a neck..lol


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Dont think any of my human babys had a neck when they where born, but they`ve all got one now, lol x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awwwww so cute!! I love puppies!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

chideb said:


> Cheryl, Thought you might be able to guess-timate the white pup by seeing these pics of Snow as a baby, then later.. She has almost no neck as a fatty baby girl..lol But she grew one .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha deb those captions cracked me up. Snow is such a dollbaby. She surely did grow a neck didn't she?  lol
I think this little boy is a doll, I just don't know..i mean i really wanted an LC. I must be strong...I must be strong!! lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Neither of mine really had necks as little babies and now they both have long, scrawny necks, at just a few months old so it could change! If you really want a LC, you should wait and get what you want. 

Ruby as a baby:









...and now at just 5 months and a week:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww she's really cute.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Such a tough decision, I love them all.......


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Such a tough decision, I love them all.......


well lol leila's breeder just had quite a few born so there are gonna be some "good pickens'" so to speak.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think it would be cute to have a black and a white. Leila's coloring is so dark and pretty, that would be fun. I still think that you should get just what you want. You already have one pretty, perfect baby so when you get another that baby should be as beautiful!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> I think it would be cute to have a black and a white. Leila's coloring is so dark and pretty, that would be fun. I still think that you should get just what you want. You already have one pretty, perfect baby so when you get another that baby should be as beautiful!


I love white ones with spots..
thank you.. Leila is just perfect to me..*aside from the shedding*  lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of the pics are super cute! I wouldn't worry about their necks. Their neck will develop along with them as they grow. A pudgy puppy won't appear to have much of a neck, but as they age, develop, and thin out it should be fine. The more cobby bodied Chi's all seem to have less of a neck. But I think it's because they are so "full." The thinner/taller/longer Chi's will look like they have more of a neck because they are slim. That would be the least of my worries if I were you. Just my opinion. : ) Unless you are looking for a Chi to show, I would just pick one you like, and scoop him/her up. There is no way to tell at the age of the puppies that you are looking at how they will develop, anyway. Way too young to tell. If you like the look of their parents, you will probably be happy with the way they mature out. Best wishes.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Tell Leilas breeder to put up some pictures!!! Im excited to see what these new little boys look like! Are there other LCs too, or just the one cream guy?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

There are two males on this thread that are long coats. One is red and the other is red and white. The red and white one is spoken for supposedly. The pics thus far are not from leila's breeder but 2 other ones.
Leila's breeder doesn't have pics up yet, but i'm dying to see them. I really like red but i'm afraid i'll be sorry if i don't get what i originally decided upon which is white/cream spotted or not spotted.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just found out the white boy has now sold.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

cherper said:


> There are two males on this thread that are long coats. One is red and the other is red and white. The red and white one is spoken for supposedly. The pics thus far are not from leila's breeder but 2 other ones.
> Leila's breeder doesn't have pics up yet, but i'm dying to see them. I really like red but i'm afraid i'll be sorry if i don't get what i originally decided upon which is white/cream spotted or not spotted.


I agree with you. You should probably stick to what you originally wanted.
That white SC boy is a doll!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

kim i just found out he sold.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here are the pics from Leila's breeder's new litters. There is one more mama due so there will be even more to choose from.










































I believe they all will be LC. What do ya all think? Oh and btw I only posted boy pics because that's all i'm interested in.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Who would not love them all??? They are darling. The cream one would be fun matched against little miss' dark fur. The black and white spotted one would also be fun with her. How will you choose? You are only getting one, right???


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes only one.  There is going to be another litter too due nxt wk i think. Ohhh my too many to choose from. But you know how it is w/ breeders they may decide to keep some. These are just born so dont know which will actually be for sale yet. I really like the spotted ones.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwww so sweet! I like the black sow & also the markings on the fourth one. But I think the black sow would look best with Leila...color wise of course. LOL


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Awww! I love the black and white, adorable!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, they are all so precious, it would be impossible to choose!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

#2 #3 and #4 are my faves.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I LOVE THE black and white one too!!!!!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Guess I am likely the oddball, Cheryl... but my pick is the third little boy with the least number of spots.. Happy hunting, hon!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the little black SOW boy! I am partial to the black SOW though after Asia. It really is unique and beautiful and striking all at the same time.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

They are all adorable!! but the black and white is my favorite too


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love all but the one with the black nose would be my pick


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the 4th ones!. I really like the sable SOW. I am betting that the sabling will fade quite a bit as he grows. The little cream one is adorable too. I would be torn looking at such gorgeous babies and then there are still more on the way. Way too much cuteness to handle.


----------

